# Ideas and Advice for a Shady Woodland Garden



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi All,
Glad this Landscaping section is here. I was over in the Cool Season Grass section getting advice on my lawn possibilities in my very shady and dry, due to all the trees, section of my lawn. Turns out a lawn back there just wasn't going to happen so on the advice of that forum I laid down about six inches of wood chips. 
So, the reason for this is because my daughter chose the backyard as her wedding venue. I have till May 22nd 2022 to create this woodland garden. I'm in zone 7a, about 35 miles WNW of Washington DC right across the Potomac river from Leesburg, Va. Here are some pics of what I've been doing for the last few months. Any and all advice as to what to plant and where to plant and in what combinations would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind I have lots of deer here. I know nothing is deer "proof" but deer and rabbit resistant is better, I think.
Here's where I started after lots and lots of limbing to even be able to get back there LOL. I've pretty much let that section of the yard go feral for about 20 years.


















Tried to grow grass but it didn't survive mowing in such a dark environment.









A couple of beds I've already started. Autumn Ferns, Heuchera and I forget what the other on is.









Another with Cinnamon Ferns, Japanese Painted Ferns, Ghost Ferns, Astilbe and Liriope.









Here are the next 3 beds I'd like to plan for next spring. I'm going to wind up with 13 beds total.









This is kinda what I'm going for except maybe a few more flowers.









I know this is a lot to ask but I'm very appreciative of any and all help. Also, I don't know squat about horticulture. 
Thanks again


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I like where you are going with it. Since you have deer, unfortunately that rules out one of the best shade plants out there, hostas. I would look at some Azelas. I would think some varieties would still be in bloom in May. That could create quite a show for the wedding (if you are a golf fan, think Augusta national during the masters). They won't do deep shade, but would look fantastic up front.


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

That's beautiful. Thanks for the info. I have a couple of Azaleas on the side yard. They're this, new to me, reblooming Azaleas I bought in June. Once they got established they bloomed in July and kept blooming till mid September. Pretty cool, so that's a choice.


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Anybody else? I know there's a lot of talent on this forum. I need all the help I can get.
Thanks


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The native plants in my wooded lawn edges are mostly various ferns, asters, and other small plant types. My lawn throughout the year receives sun & shade so it's difficult to choose an exact flowering plant type that thrives.

A couple years ago I planted a few native sun & shade plants; the animals ate most of them but the iris are still alive and multiplying.

Next year I'll try Prairie Moon (native plants & seeds) Nursery Shady Woodland Seed Mix and Deer Resistant Seed Mix. About 15% mix components are native to Virginia and the rest the USDA shows growing mostly east of the rockies U.S. and Canada. What constitutes a "native plant" can have different interpretations but typically means plants that are indigenous to a given area in geologic time.


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks Powhatan. I've also bee looking at some natives. And thanks for the links.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Bass_man 
Hydrangea aborescens is a great for a shaded garden. They should be blooming about when you need them. The most popular variety is Annabelle but there are other improved varieties. 
Japanese Forest Grass is one of the few ornamental grasses that does well in shade if you want to add some texture and movement.
Boxwood can handle a fair amount of shade.
You could also add a Japanese Maple or two.


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Butter said:


> @Bass_man
> Hydrangea aborescens is a great for a shaded garden. They should be blooming about when you need them. The most popular variety is Annabelle but there are other improved varieties.
> Japanese Forest Grass is one of the few ornamental grasses that does well in shade if you want to add some texture and movement.
> Boxwood can handle a fair amount of shade.
> You could also add a Japanese Maple or two.


Thanks, great suggestions. I was just thinking about putting some small understory trees like Japanese Maple, Dogwood or Redbuds. Then surrounding them with stuff like a variety of ferns, Heuchera, Astilbe, Coral Bells, Bleeding Hearts and some others. Still investigating what will grow back there. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Goatsbeard, columbine (early spring bloomer, maybe there are some late varieties?), ajuga, brunerra (some neat varieties here for nice foliage), lilly of the valley, hydrangea vine (normal and japanese, better get these started now as they're slow), ligularia, buckeye, foam flower... you've got options!

If I were you, trying to plan this out, I would stop with the dedicated beds now. Lay out your paths you want, long and sweepy through those pretty trees. Rent a tiller and go to town on everything you want to plant, adding amendments all over (even if it's just mulched leaves). Decide what you want to do for the path. Natural? Flagstones? Some ground cover?

Note that to get that big bushy full look, you won't be able to use much pre-emergent. That look relies on plants being able to self-seed, which is a PITA in every other circumstance because your heavy-hitters will start to take over unless you periodically try to murder them.

I would get as many perennials started as soon as you can. They really don't look their best until year two, so you're already a little late. That said, you can always plant annuals where the perennials don't take the year of the wedding. If you do some colorful and classy planters, you can place and care for them in full sun, and then move them into your woodland areas the week of the wedding.

And if it were me? I'd get a temporary electric fence around my area to prevent the deer access until June 2022. Then, they can do what they want and survival of the fittest will establish the garden for the future. Until the wedding though... "my garden, my rules."

This is going to be so awesome, great job so far!


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for the advice Cluelessone. Starting to get a plant list together now so our suggestions are right on time. Probably going to need some help with combinations.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Bass_man said:


> Thanks for the advice Cluelessone. Starting to get a plant list together now so our suggestions are right on time. Probably going to need some help with combinations.


Get in touch with your local garden club, you might be able to get somebody's splittings for a fraction of the price of what you'll pay at the garden center. Even post something on facebook - gardeners are nuts and love to share, especially when something so important is right around the corner.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Sorry, one more thing. In your "goal picture" it looks like all the color there is impatiens. Those are shade loving annuals. So, as I said before, if your perennials don't take off, don't panic. You'll have annual options to fill in the thin spots!

Astilbe is typically slow-ish, but HUNGRY. Make sure to feed those guys!


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Great ideas. Thank you


----------

